# What bows are yall shooting this season?



## txjustin

Like the title says, what bow are you shooting this hunting season? Also, list how it's rigged (sight, stabilizer, rest, etc.).

I am in the market for a new bow. Hopefully I'll be posting my rig by this weekend. Details to come


----------



## TexasSlam18

Bowtech Insanity CPX with 80lb limbs. Single pin sight, QAD fall alway rest, can't remember stabilizer brand, Scott little goose release.. Just off the top of my head. My third Bowtech and I like them a lot.


----------



## SpecTakleLure

Black Widow PLX is my go to.


----------



## dc1502

One of these......


----------



## bobbyoshay

Matthews Heli-m with Matthews quiver, rip cord fall away, axion stabilizer, axion gridlock sight (I think). Been using the little bitty goose release but picked up a tru ball fang 3 yesterday that I think I will switch to.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Mathews Z7










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishit

I have a recurve and compound.

Compound is a 2010 martin cheetah. not the fastest, but i love the way it shoots and the handling of it. has whisker biscuit and 3 pin apex sight setup for 20-30-40.

recurve is one i discovered that some folks built buying a certain riser and certain limbs. i shoot it off a NAP flipper. custom string. puff string silencers. 55lb limbs. fun to shoot. using some small diameter shafts for it.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Z7 again... 22 yards. Check out that exit wound... niccce










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky

I will be shooting a 58lb Blackwidow recurve. I took a pig with it last Friday....the season has begun!


----------



## NB

Elite energy 35, qad, axcel 7 pin, blue streaks tipped with Grizz Trick 2's. Smooth, quiet, killing machine!


----------



## btreybig

Dont have a picture of it decked out but Mathews Creed, with Trophy Ridge 5 pin, Apex Quiver, and Axion stabilizer. Will try and snap a picture of it decked out this evening. This is from the day I picked her up.


----------



## bobbyoshay

Put a seatbelt on it? I've seen it all now


----------



## TooShallow

Hoyt ProTec LX Pro, Free Flyte arrow rest w/Carter Master Plunger, Copper John sights, leather tab release....old school...


----------



## txjustin

btreybig said:


> Dont have a picture of it decked out but Mathews Creed, with Trophy Ridge 5 pin, Apex Quiver, and Axion stabilizer. Will try and snap a picture of it decked out this evening. This is from the day I picked her up.


How do you like the creed? I shot it and liked it. Gonna shoot a few bowtechs and an elite then I'll make up my mind.


----------



## Tunnel-Runner

Well I'm going "old school" I'm gonna shoot my Newley rigged out 2007 Bowtech Tribute and have the Bowtech Insanity as my back up. 








2007 Bowtech Tribute 
Spot Hogg Real Deal 5-Pin
QAD Rest
Flinging Carbon Express Maxima Reds
Rage hypodermics on the tip


----------



## down to fish

Matthews Creed Tactical


----------



## Ancuegar

Bowtech insanity 70#, 28" draw. Spott hogg 7 deadly pins. QAD ultra rest. B-stinger stabilizer. Primary colors are red and black.


----------



## Bob Keyes

97 PSE Durango Copper John dead nuts sight whisker biskit rest Tru-ball short & Sweet release, still shoots 292fps at 72# with a Gold Tip 5575. If it ain't broke don't try to fix it!:doowapsta


----------



## btreybig

Love the Creed. Best bow I have had to date. Smooth, quiet, and fast. Have put hundreds of arrows down it and not a flaw yet.


----------



## txjustin

Alright boys, picked me up an Elite Energy 32 yesterday.

29" DL, 65 lb, QAD HDX rest, Trophy Ridge React 5 sights. Still need to get a stab and new release. Got my eye on a bee stinger 10" stab. Probably go with a Scott Silverhorn or Little Goose release.


----------



## ls7747

I got the Matthews Creed in Lost Camo, 60lbs, set with a HHA single pin sight. Its my first bow, and I can not wait for the season to get here.


----------



## bowmansdad

I'm still shooting a Mathews SB XT, no need to change, all it does is kill what I aim at!


----------



## marshhunter

2010 Diamond Black Ice Flx.. hopefully ill be able to actually bowhunt this year.. only sat in a deer stand one time last season. I was to busy killing ducks!


----------



## THE JAMMER

How bout this one??


----------



## dc1502

Skinned osage ^^^^^ very nice!!!!


----------



## T_rout

Same one I've shot for the past 5 seasons. Bowtech Admiral


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinAG22

BowTech Insanity..70#, X-weave arrow shafts, Shwacker 100 grain broadheads...I've had it two seasons now and killed animals with it each year. I shot this buck last year with it at 20 yards and he didnt know what hit him. Ran 40 yards and fell over dead. I shot many bows before I purchased this one and it fit and felt the best for me personally.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

High Country Iron Mace. Love it!


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Just got a Mathews craze today.









Joey at the bow zone helped me out. Great experience! First time shooter and I was hitting bullseye at 20 yards with his good instruction.

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## twdjr

txjustin said:


> Probably go with a Scott Silverhorn or Little Goose release.


I've only used Scott releases. Don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I am currently using the Silverhorn & I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## txjustin

twdjr said:


> I've only used Scott releases. Don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I am currently using the Silverhorn & I'm very satisfied with it.


I picked up a silverhorn off ebay for $46, brand new. I'll be shooting my new rig this weekend.


----------



## THE JAMMER

dc1502 said:


> Skinned osage ^^^^^ very nice!!!!


It's actually yew wood. John Strunk Spirit bow. A real work of art.


----------



## twdjr

txjustin said:


> I picked up a silverhorn off ebay for $46, brand new. I'll be shooting my new rig this weekend.


Good deal. I did fail to mention that Scott made some improvements in 2013 to the Silverhorn. So, there are cheaper deals out there for the prior year models. I ordered the newer model last year after they hit the market. The older models have the red aluminum hook. The new models have a SS hook & supposedly some internal sear improvements & spring loaded trigger.


----------



## dc1502

THE JAMMER said:


> It's actually yew wood. John Strunk Spirit bow. A real work of art.


 I have never shot yew , but it does make a fine bow. I just ordered some wood for a new glass bow , bamboo core w/ juniper outer lams. Gonna build it Hill style @ 68" NTN . Shooting for around 60# @28". This one I built last year ......Bamboo core ,maple outers under black glass ,bubinga riser. 55# @ 28".


----------



## THE JAMMER

Very nice work. Beautiful bow. Can't beat the Hill style for being classic.


----------



## Russ757

An old PSE Carrera and Dominator


----------



## txdukklr

I shoot my heli-m for walking (aka elk hunting) my creed when i'm in a blind


----------



## FlounderSkiff

Compound - Hoyt Maxxis 31
Crossbow - Ten Point Turbo XLT


----------



## devil1824

50lb. Martin Mamba recurve.


----------



## rascalpascal

*Liberty archery 1*

Length is 20.5" axle to axle, 50 lb draw, 2 1/2 lbs loaded, 24" Carbon revolution is 234 grains with broadhead, Chrony says 295, shoot right or left handed, no peep sight, 1 pin out to 30 yards.


----------



## THE JAMMER

What is that, a bow pistol??


----------



## hammer63

Hoyt Factor Turbo or PSE Evo here


----------



## dc1502

If that thing blew up it would leave a mark.........


----------



## 1bad_coonass

2014 Hoyt Charger. she is a virgin, never been out in the woods, hoping to pop her cherry in about a month!


----------



## Jack's Pocket

Leach Custom made bow's or self bows out of 
Osage.


----------



## huntingarcher

My new BigJim or my Stalker.Both shooting good so will probably hunt both.


----------



## Guntown

Mathews Creed XS and ZXT for back-up


----------



## SwayOveride

This year I'll be shooting the Alpine F1 Fireball for my main bow and backup bow. Both will be outfitted with an Alpine release and stabilizer, Gold Tip Arrows, Copper John sights, Scott Releases and Slick Trick broadheads. I usually shoot the products that get handed to me by the company reps. Next year I know already I'll be shooting PSE bows, just don't know what it'll be decked out with yet.


----------



## calphil

Picked up a Destroyer 350 for 350 - picking up a few things , changing to a HHA single pin 

Have old Diamond in classified for a good back up /starter bow , would keep but my back up is already a cross bow


----------



## bigbear13

Hoyt Carbon Element, Spot Hogg single pin sight, Drop Zone rest, Blue Streak arrows with landshark broadheads. does an excellant job so far


----------



## MOCITY1

*bow*

Bought a mission ballistic from west Houston a month ago.Great people and can't wait.


----------



## Chase4556

Been shooting a Diamond Deadeye for the past 2 years... will be sticking with it this year.

Maybe next year I will pick up a gently used Prime or Obsession bow. The Prime Alloy is probably the best shooting bow I have shot. I shoot a lot of bows at the archery shop just to see what they are like.... that Prime is a sweet sweet shooter.


----------



## polekaat

Still shooting my Bowtech VFT Extreme, with drop away rest, and limbsaver stabilizer. It IBO'd at 340 in 2004, shoots my hunting arrows at 307. No need for a new one yet.

Trevor


----------



## Prof. Salt

My trusty old Mathews Classic. Every time I look at the new bows, FIL asks "What have you pointed that thing at that didn't die?" 

...he has a point.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

High Country Iron Mace


----------



## bvpurvis

mission endeavor, puts it in the plunger!


----------



## magspa

Diamond Marquis


----------



## chris33

PSE Brute x


----------



## Slick8

A 2012 PSE DNA, QAD rest, Axiom Stab and Viper single pin sight with Ramcat tipped Black Eagle arrows.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Hoyt Spyder with a QAD ultra rest, HHA optimizer. Scott release and Thunderhead broadheads


----------



## "The Marshall"

Hoyt carbon spyder. spot hog.. quad rest


----------



## Jack's Pocket

Am I the last dinosaur hunting with two sticks and a string?


----------



## prarie dog

Hoyt, Ross, Bowtech.


----------



## surfsideperson

*This one*

Home made


----------



## Jack's Pocket

surfsideperson said:


> Home made


Now that is way cool.

Some of my homemade ones.


I didn't make the recurve it was built for me as a present from a custom bow maker I used to hunt with.


----------



## DEG

Matthews Creed that I just bought today.


----------



## Mad Mike

Bowtech


----------

